# Stonegod Crow call



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Stonegod asked me for a crow call awhile back nothing fancy just a working call, I made this call for a guy who has backed out(I think his wife found out). I asked Stonegod if he would like it for a discounted price of what I quoted the other guy for. He took it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

what a great looking call, nice grab SG. Beautiful call Ed!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I don't think there was a question in my mind. I would have taken it too! Cool looking call right there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is in the works SG.... for real. I have to learn how to paint it. I am looking into finishes also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome looking call Ed ! Bet it sounds just as beautiful. SG, can you throw that high ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Awesome looking call Ed ! Bet it sounds just as beautiful. SG, can you throw that high ?


 He probably has a straw and frozen peas.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

That is one sweet looking crow call.

For the life of me I can't see where you load it though. C'mon Geoff BUY A FRICKIN GUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG you're killin me.......LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DORK !

Nice call though !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice call. Lots of work went into that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look it up LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Look it up LOL


 Dont confuse him Don, all he will do at that point is look for his picture in there and not the word.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

That is a sweat looking call....Is stonegod going to use a slingshot?








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

